# Raccourcis non fiables



## Mand0 (10 Avril 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde, j’ai essayé d’ajouter de nouveaux raccourcis depuis le web comme je le faisais par le passé mais à chaque fois j’ai le message « Raccourcis n’a pas réussi à vérifier ce raccourci ». 
J’avais bien activé l’option des raccourcis non fiables dans le passé  et en voulant vérifier qu’elle l’était toujours je me suis aperçu qu’elle était introuvable dans les réglages. 

Du coup impossible de télécharger un raccourci depuis le web…

Quelqu’un a-t-il une solution à ce problème s’il vous plaît ? Merci par avance.


----------

